

Social Media Algorithm: Hacker News - start_dzh
http://9.douban.com/site/entry/88439079/?from=mb-110571421
我发现 Hacker News 是因为 reddit 的缘故。Hacker News 所属的 Y Combinator 是 reddit 的种子投资公司，后来 reddit 卖给了 Condé Nast，两个团队都赚了一票。<p>Y Combinator 只关注于最早期的创业团队，在创业团队的起步阶段介入并提供相应的帮助。Y Combinator 会定期举行 Funding Application 的活动，接受创业团队提交的项目资料。项目如果评审通过的话，Y Combinator 会提供一种“$5000 + $5000n”模式的投资，其中 n 指的是愿意参与此项目投资的 Y Combinator 合伙人的人数。比如，如果有 2 个合伙人愿意投资，那么最终的投资额度是 $15000；如果有 3 个的话就是 $20000。作为回报，Y Combinator 将占有创业团队 2% 到 10% 的股份，通常是 6%。钱虽然不多，但在现今创业公司大量使用 open source，AWS 或者 GAE 的情况下，这些钱也确实够展开工作了。<p>据说 Y Combinator 已经累计投资了 80 多个创业项目，除 reddit 之外，我还算熟悉的另外一个是 Scribd ——“YouTube for Documents”。Y Combinator 最初总共为 Scribd 提供了 $12000 的投资。Scribd 在 2007 年 5 月正式上线，随即就是飞速地增长，上线一个月之后就完成了 $3.5 million 的 A 轮融资，2008 年 12 月又完成了 $9 million 的 B 轮融资，发展得很是不错。一个有意思的事情，Scribd 有一个超级 NB 的用户，Barack Obama，对，现任美国总统！<p>在 Y Combinator 的合伙人中，我个人比较关注的是 Paul Graham。他写过一篇流传很广的文章，How to Start a Startup。Paul 在 Anti Spam 方面颇有造诣，以前我在研究相关问题时，从他这里学到了很多东西。Paul 是 Lisp 的大牛，另外还是 Arc 语言的设计者，Hacker News 应该就是用 Arc 语言开发的。Paul 始终称自己是一名 programmer，相比于当前乌泱乌泱的架构师，很是洒脱。<p>下面言归正传，看看 Hacker News 使用了怎么样的算法。<p>Hacker News 所使用的公式非常简单，<p><pre><code>    (p - 1) / (t + 2)^1.5
</code></pre>
其中，
1）p 表示文章得到的投票数，之所以要使用 (p - 1)，应该是想去掉文章提交者的那一票。
2）(t + 2)^1.5， 这个是时间因子。t 表示当前时间与文章提交时间间隔的小时数。但为什么要加 2 之后再取 1.5 的幂，似乎就没什么道理可言了，也许是个 trial-and-error 的结果吧。<p>总体来讲，Hacker News 的公式不像 reddit 设计的那么巧妙。但是与 reddit 相比，Hacker News 的用户群比较集中，提交的文章更 Focus，质量也相对更高一些，因此实际的效果并不差。其实某些时候，解决问题就是这样，够用就好。
======
start_dzh
Test for the system

------
RiderOfGiraffes
In Chinese?

